# Riots and Looting



## Don M. (May 28, 2020)

As could be almost expected, Minneapolis is experiencing riots and looting in the aftermath of this police related death a couple of days ago.  It's bad enough that the police have to be involved in such an incident, but the Idiot people who engage in this criminal activity as their warped idea of "protest", will only make things much worse for the residents of that area.  
This is quite the same as what happened in Ferguson, MO., a few years ago, when a similar situation led to days of rioting, burning and looting.  We were in St. Louis, a couple of years ago, and on a whim, drove through Ferguson.  There was still visible damage of empty damaged buildings, and a drastic absence of any commercial consumer stores.  The ultimate damage of this kind of stupidity falls on the shoulders of the decent people in such a region....as they no longer have stores, etc., nearby, and their lifestyles have suffered as a result.  
Protest might be justified in such an incident, but when it deteriorates into this kind of chaos, it's pretty hard to have much sympathy for those who participate, IMO.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/protests-looting-erupt-again-minneapolis-203508355.html


----------



## Warrigal (May 28, 2020)

Would anything ever change without loudly visible protests after incidents like this? 
As for rioting - do well off middle class people join in riots, or is it always people who are marginalised and disadvantaged? If the latter is the truth, perhaps the remedy is to build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. And where murder by law enforcement is as rare as rocking horse dung.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2020)

IMO destroying property and looting has nothing to do with protesting or advocating for social change, justice, etc...

With forty million Americans currently out of work, the riots and looting in Minneapolis concern me because it could be the spark that ignites similar behavior across the nation.


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Buckeye (May 29, 2020)

Protests are a valid method to highlight the need for social change.  Rioting has absolutely nothing to do with attaining social justice.  It's just the usual bottom feeders taking advantage of temporary chaos to score a new 70" flat screen and a couple cases of Colt 45.


----------



## treeguy64 (May 29, 2020)

Well, I seen the fires burnin'
And the local people turnin'
On the merchants and the shops
Who used to sell them brooms and mops
And every other household item
Watch the mob just turn and bite 'em

From: "Trouble Every Day"-Zappa (1965)

Still just as relevant, today, fifty-five years later. Sad.


----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2020)

Last night, the police station was set ablaze. National guard on standby. I hope it doesn’t come to the point where the guard is needed.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> Would anything ever change without loudly visible protests after incidents like this?
> As for rioting - do well off middle class people join in riots, or is it always people who are marginalised and disadvantaged? If the latter is the truth, perhaps the remedy is to build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. And where murder by law enforcement is as rare as rocking horse dung.




   "build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. "

   And just how do you propose to do this ?


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

I get the Minneapolis channels.  The rioting continues. The National Guard is not trying to stop the rioting.  What they are doing is trying to support the fire trucks trying to put out fires.

The rioters go after stores they can loot like Target and Liquor stores.

I have often visited Minnesota and my impression which has changed is that it was always a peaceful community.  There is one small town near me in Minnesota that is so respectful you don't see graffiti anywhere. It's usually packed with tourists in the summer because the weather near Lake Superior is so nice when it's hot out.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Protests are a valid method to highlight the need for social change.  Rioting has absolutely nothing to do with attaining social justice.  It's just the usual bottom feeders taking advantage of temporary chaos to score a new 70" flat screen and a couple cases of Colt 45.




 Well said...I agree.


----------



## Sunny (May 29, 2020)

Somehow, Minneapolis is the last city where I would have expected this.  Shows how much I know about it.


----------



## Warrigal (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> "build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. "
> 
> And just how do you propose to do this ?


The answer to that question is in the hands of the American people. First step is to actually want a fairer society. Where there is the will, a way can be found.


----------



## Camper6 (May 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> The answer to that question is in the hands of the American people. First step is to actually want a fairer society. Where there is the will, a way can be found.


Maybe somewhere else like Australia but the U.S.?  I don't think so.  The division caused by the Civil War will remain forever.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 29, 2020)

Riots in St. Louis last night started after three hours of peaceful demonstrations then rioting started and seven people were shot not by police. In many cases instigators are brought in to incite protestors and this is well known by the authorities. This is an age old trick by anarchist groups.


----------



## Don M. (May 29, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Riots in St. Louis last night started after three hours of peaceful demonstrations then rioting started and seven people were shot not by police. In many cases instigators are brought in to incite protestors and this is well known by the authorities. This is an age old trick by anarchist groups.



Actually, I think those 7 people shot were in Louisville, KY.  St. Louis, Kansas City, and many other cities had their fair share of rioting and looting.  This stupidity, like always, is a good opportunity for the criminals to join these protests, and loot the stores.  IMO, when these protests degenerate into rioting, looting and burning, they should be looked upon as "domestic terrorism", and the participants treated accordingly.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> The answer to that question is in the hands of the American people. First step is to actually want a fairer society. Where there is the will, a way can be found.




 OK, how do we create this fairer society ? It seems to me that to "create" one....someone will have to give.....so that someone else might now have ?

 Speaking only for myself ? No, I am not giving up what i have earned. I am not rich, I am not advanced educated ,talented , gifted ....... I am just a blue collar middle American who has worked & saved ...let the other guys work and save .

So I suppose I could say, I don't care about a fairer society. I was taught what one needs to be secure, and i achieved it , and achieved it to a level that i am comfortable with. Let the next guy take care of himself.

This reminds me of the start of ..... Welfare ..... in the beginning it was a terrific idea & program. It was designed and did  help those that _*truly *_could not help themselves, for what ever reason. Then the gamers started gaming the system ...... as such those that _*truly*_ needed the help were & are receiving less & less of the help they need.

Do I want a fairer society ? ........ It is exactly fair right now ........ Go earn what ever it is you need/want.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> Actually, I think those 7 people shot were in Louisville, KY.  St. Louis, Kansas City, and many other cities had their fair share of rioting and looting.  This stupidity, like always, is a good opportunity for the criminals to join these protests, and loot the stores.  IMO, when these protests degenerate into rioting, looting and burning, they should be looked upon as "domestic terrorism", and the participants treated accordingly.




 Exactly ! ......... as in shot on site.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> Exactly ! ......... as in shot on site.


Yes, exactly, that seems to be the prevalent way of thinking in the USofA, the gun is looked upon as the - _be all and end all_, of all problems.

How disposable human life has become.


----------



## gennie (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> "build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. "
> 
> * And just how do you propose to do this ?*



Get involved in local politics, do your research and then actually VOTE in all the 'little' (local and state) elections.  It must be built from the bottom up.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Yes, exactly, that seems to be the prevalent way of thinking in the USofA, the gun is looked upon as the - _be all and end all_, of all problems.
> 
> How disposable human life has become.




   NO, how disposable _*criminal low-life *_should be !

  If all the criminal/thugs were done way with ... we would have no need for guns at all [exception of course being hunting] ......... or the slim possibility of foreign invasion.

 Then things would be as you desire ..... no need for guns. And I would have things as i desire .... no crime. We both win the society we desire !


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> Get involved in local politics, do your research and then actually VOTE in all the 'little' (local and state) elections.  It must be built from the bottom up.




 I have done all that since I was 21 years old [50 yrs now].......Nothing has changed.


----------



## gennie (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> "build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. "
> 
> * And just how do you propose to do this ?*





rgp said:


> "build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. "
> 
> * And just how do you propose to do this ?*


More people getting involved in local elections, doing their homework/research about candidates and then actually VOTING in all the elections, especially the 'little' (local and state).  A decent society is built from the ground up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> NO, how disposable _*criminal low-life *_should be !
> 
> If all the criminal/thugs were done way with ... we would have no need for guns at all [exception of course being hunting] ......... or the slim possibility of foreign invasion.
> 
> Then things would be as you desire ..... no need for guns. And I would have things as i desire .... no crime. We both win the society we desire !


Just "criminal low-life", that's your answer to all of this? What about the latest case of "criminal high-life", where police officers are at the forefront and centre of? What's your remedy for that?

If your grand illusion is to solve Americas crime problems by doing away with everyday common criminals, you have to encompass both low and high life criminals, however, looking at the all-mighty gun to accomplish the task is not the solution.


----------



## AnnieA (May 29, 2020)

Warrigal said:
			
		

> ... As for rioting - do well off middle class people join in riots, or is it always people who are marginalised and disadvantaged? If the latter is the truth, perhaps the remedy is to build a more equitable society where this level of suppressed anger no longer exists. ...





Warrigal said:


> The answer to that question is in the hands of the American people. First step is to actually want a fairer society. Where there is the will, a way can be found.




The disadvantaged, suppressed anger issue is more complicated than you might think.  To promote a more equitable society means weaning those entrapped in generational welfare that disincentivizes advancement out of poverty.  That's not going to happen because it's advantageous to a certain group of politicians to keep their voters housed and fed by the system. And no politician of any stripe in the areas where handouts are high and poverty is prevalent is going to run on a platform of reducing payouts.  Can't go further with that discussion due to the no politics rule --which is a wonderful rule imo.


----------



## oldman (May 29, 2020)

This whole ordeal has gone terribly wrong. I believe the plan is to arrest those looters that can be identified through the use of videos.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> I have done all that since I was 21 years old [50 yrs now].......Nothing has changed.


It's very frustrating.

IMO young people have more opportunities today than we ever had to obtain low cost or free education/training that would eventually translate into a solidly middle-class income.

The thing that seems to be missing is our ability to get young people to take the long view and honestly believe that life will get better if they work within the system and climb the ladder one rung at a time.


----------



## 911 (May 29, 2020)

Don M. said:


> As could be almost expected, Minneapolis is experiencing riots and looting in the aftermath of this police related death a couple of days ago.  It's bad enough that the police have to be involved in such an incident, but the Idiot people who engage in this criminal activity as their warped idea of "protest", will only make things much worse for the residents of that area.
> This is quite the same as what happened in Ferguson, MO., a few years ago, when a similar situation led to days of rioting, burning and looting.  We were in St. Louis, a couple of years ago, and on a whim, drove through Ferguson.  There was still visible damage of empty damaged buildings, and a drastic absence of any commercial consumer stores.  The ultimate damage of this kind of stupidity falls on the shoulders of the decent people in such a region....as they no longer have stores, etc., nearby, and their lifestyles have suffered as a result.
> Protest might be justified in such an incident, but when it deteriorates into this kind of chaos, it's pretty hard to have much sympathy for those who participate, IMO.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/protests-looting-erupt-again-minneapolis-203508355.html


I seriously doubt if Target or any of the other stores will rebuild in that area. I have known insurance companies to forewarn companies that plan to build in neighborhoods where riots have been known to happen, refuse to insure buildings and and/or property. More than likely, it will become an area for a parking lot or garage.


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2020)

Just saw on Facebook, a CNN news crew were released after being arrested live on air in Minneapolis.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (May 29, 2020)

There is a website which has stats on "killed by cops". And some of the numbers we already sort of know. Which state has the most deaths? How many of you are shocked that it's Texas. The big 3 are Texas, California, and Florida. Ca. has L.A., and NY has NYC, but NY has a fraction of the deaths than Ca. And why do the states, which surround Texas, have  low numbers? There is something in the culture of the states, which accounts for their death totals. I don't know what those factors are.
https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/national/police-shootings-2019/


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Just "criminal low-life", that's your answer to all of this? What about the latest case of "criminal high-life", where police officers are at the forefront and centre of? What's your remedy for that?
> 
> If your grand illusion is to solve Americas crime problems by doing away with everyday common criminals, you have to encompass both low and high life criminals, however, looking at the awe-mighty gun to accomplish the task is not the solution.




  I stand by my idea ............ what's your solution ?


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> More people getting involved in local elections, doing their homework/research about candidates and then actually VOTING in all the elections, especially the 'little' (local and state).  A decent society is built from the ground up.




 I answered all that involving myself , above. If you think it works? then tell just how plan on enticing / forcing [whomever] to participate ?


----------



## AnnieA (May 29, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There is a website which has stats on "killed by cops". And some of the numbers we already sort of know. Which state has the most deaths? How many of you are shocked that it's Texas. The big 3 are Texas, California, and Florida. Ca. has L.A., and NY has NYC, but NY has a fraction of the deaths than Ca. And why do the states, which surround Texas, have  low numbers? There is something in the culture of the states, which accounts for their death totals. I don't know what those factors are.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/national/police-shootings-2019/



Reading horror stories about Texas cops makes me hesitant to even drive through.  Not only the "killed by cops" you cite, but also the asinine 'attack' on the Austin jogger, the  body cavity search of two women who were pulled over for a lane change violation and were subsequently probed on the side of the road because the trooper who pulled them over 'thought' he smelled marijuana.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> It's very frustrating.
> 
> IMO young people have more opportunities today than we ever had to obtain low cost or free education/training that would eventually translate into a solidly middle-class income.
> 
> The thing that seems to be missing is our ability to get young people to take the long view and honestly believe that life will get better if they work within the system and climb the ladder one rung at a time.




I agree, and I'll add ........

IMO some of the problem is movies,TV & social media ...... the young folks see all this success & riches displayed. And then they want it now ...... and want to acquire it in the easiest way. Far too many just do not want to work for anything anymore . Particularly work for moderate gains/success .

The HVAC guy was here just yesterday, the owner. When I commented on it he said ........ Two of his guys did not come back to work, due to their stimulus  money that would be lost if they did. He said they would rather not work, and collect it, while sitting on the couch. He went on to say that they think it [stimulus money] is going to last forever ....... pretty sad.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

rgp said:


> I stand by my idea ............ what's your solution ?


One that fosters a higher-order than that of the simpleton class that views the all-mighty gun as the answer to all problems.


----------



## rgp (May 29, 2020)

gennie said:


> More people getting involved in local elections, doing their homework/research about candidates and then actually VOTING in all the elections, especially the 'little' (local and state).  A decent society is built from the ground up.




  We have a decent society ...... If one wants to live a decent life ? Get a job, learn to live within the means it provides , and obey the law / behave. It is an easy concept to follow, it is not rocket science.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 29, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> One that fosters a higher-order than that of the simpleton class that views the awe-mighty gun as the answer to all problems.


I believe you are going too far with this comment.  Simpleton class?   And the expression is "all-mighty."


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe you are going too far with this comment.  Simpleton class?   *And the expression is "all-mighty*."


Okay, thanks for the mention, I'll go in and correct it right away! Can't believe no one else caught it! Excellent catch!


----------



## Lewkat (May 29, 2020)

The argument about slavery and the Civil War, appalling as it all was, it is in the past and cannot be altered in any way.  Why present day citizens cannot understand this is beyond me.  As for the officer who is responsible for placing his knee on the victim's neck causing his demise, well said officer will get his due.  As will the others who stood idly by and allowed that to happen.  Rioting and looting is a savage, terrorist act perpetrated on an innocent society and this barbaric behavior does not endear these people to the public at large.  Is there a solution?  Of course there is.  Common decency and a meeting of saner minds to resolve differences is of course the obvious course of action.  Get rid of the politicians who promise the downtrodden marvelous changes if elected, and then when the election is done, voters who believed are ultimately left in the lurch.  Yet, these same charlatans are elected time and time again.  Ergo, it is up to the community itself to pull up its proverbial boot straps and rise out of the detritus and clean out the poseurs.  Multiple negatives do not resolve one negative.  Ever.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 29, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe you are going too far with this comment.  Simpleton class?   And the expression is "all-mighty."


How so? It's an open-ended statement directed towards a class of thinkers, and no one here specifically.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2020)

Saturday morning Brian Williams stated on MSNBC all of the arrest made in Minneapolis last night were people from out of state or town I don't recall which. Now it is Saturday @ 5:27 PM and police cars are being burned I see nine destroyed in Los Angeles. Getting tense. Could be a violent night there. It appears there are too many agitators (anarchists) there to start shit.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I believe you are going too far with this comment.  Simpleton class?   And the expression is "all-mighty."


Actually it's "almighty" and don't start a sentence with "And". Simpleton?


----------



## Ruthanne (May 30, 2020)

There seems to be protests that have turned violent in many places now including my hometown where there is a police standoff now.  The governor has called out the national guard.  I don't know how all this is going to end but somehow I hope the protests are heard and the violence stopped.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 30, 2020)

Houston: Arrests made 80% of those have no IDs. Last night before the sun went down a white woman with a black face mask covering all of the face and carrying an assault rifle was escorted quietly away from the crowd. Not one word of it was said by the person broadcasting live in the crowd. How he missed it is mind boggling. Maybe it was a toy gun. As a strong supporter of gun rights and open carry I think it is stupid for it to be legal to open carry weapons at protests or marches or whatever. It not only is threatening to others what if someone grabs a person's weapon and begins to shoot people? Common %^$&ing sense!


----------



## Gaer (May 30, 2020)

It's a good thing you can't read my thoughts.  I feel this is like Nazi Germany before the war, as I am muzzled.  My remarks would not be in the best of taste.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 30, 2020)

Deleted - too much to do about nothing.


----------



## Gardenlover (May 30, 2020)

Gaer said:


> It's a good thing you can't read my thoughts.  I feel this is like Nazi Germany before the war, as I am muzzled.  My remarks would not be in the best of taste.


Never lose your voice.

"They came first for the Communists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist. Then they came for the Jews, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew. Then they came for the trade unionists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist. Then they came for the Catholics, and I didn't speak up because I was a Protestant. Then they came for me, and by that time no one was left to speak up." 
German Lutheran pastor Martin Niemöller 1946


----------



## rgp (May 31, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> There seems to be protests that have turned violent in many places now including my hometown where there is a police standoff now.  The governor has called out the national guard.  I don't know how all this is going to end but somehow I hope the protests are heard and the violence stopped.




 IMO .... the protest was , [in the beginning] about the use by the officer of the knee, and the duration of time it was used.  A valid point indeed, and one that needed investigation. However .... again [opinion] in the ensuing riots,looting & stealing ...... the original point has been lost. And the sincerity of the original protest ..... lost with it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

Powerful words from Keisha Lance Bottoms the Mayor of Atlanta.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Never lose your voice.
> 
> "They came first for the Communists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Communist. Then they came for the Jews, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a Jew. Then they came for the trade unionists, and I didn't speak up because I wasn't a trade unionist. Then they came for the Catholics, and I didn't speak up because I was a Protestant. Then they came for me, and by that time no one was left to speak up."
> German Lutheran pastor Martin Niemöller 1946


Yes, but people do speak up and in the cited situations people died.  Obviously no one on the forum is going to die for expressing their thoughts, but there is still a risk involved.  I applaud the people who do take those risks, therefore I agree with gardenlover.


----------



## Judycat (May 31, 2020)

What is occurring is a paradox. No wonder there is frustration.


----------



## Ronni (May 31, 2020)

The Washington Post reports rioting across dozens of cities.  

_A day of widespread protests devolved into a night of fire and fury across the nation as tensions boiled over in dozens of American cities. Police cars and government buildings were set aflame, windows were shattered, stores were ransacked, monuments were vandalized and authorities in riot gear fired pepper pellets, tear gas and rubber bullets at demonstrators who had amassed to protest George Floyd's death while in custody. _
Washingpost article on riots across the US

Here in Nashville Tennessee, where I live, there a number peaceful protests during the day yesterday, but they eventually devolved into rioting.  

_Mayor John Cooper signed an executive order, which declared a state of civil emergency, and setup a curfew for 10 p.m. until 6 a.m. in Nashville. Nashville joined 25 other cities that implemented a curfew on Saturday night. _
Nashville Channel 4 article here

SOCIAL MEDIA ANNOUNCEMENTS FROM NASHVILLE PD




Metro Nashville PD

✔@MNPDNashville
https://twitter.com/MNPDNashville/status/1266908638087647232

A 10 p.m. curfew is in effect. Those harming our city should leave.

3,417
8:45 PM - May 30, 2020

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~




Metro Nashville PD

✔@MNPDNashville
https://twitter.com/MNPDNashville/status/1266927686460596231

Curfew is in effect. Anyone on the streets as of now is subject to arrest.

1,083
10:01 PM - May 30, 2020


----------



## kburra (May 31, 2020)

Well may we say "God Bless America"


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Ronni said:


> The Washington Post reports rioting across dozens of cities.
> 
> _A day of widespread protests devolved into a night of fire and fury across the nation as tensions boiled over in dozens of American cities. Police cars and government buildings were set aflame, windows were shattered, stores were ransacked, monuments were vandalized and authorities in riot gear fired pepper pellets, tear gas and rubber bullets at demonstrators who had amassed to protest George Floyd's death while in custody. _
> Washingpost article on riots across the US
> ...


The people living in your city are harming your city.  They should go home, just like they should in my city.  Ignorant people who don’t think of the consequences of their actions.


----------



## fmdog44 (May 31, 2020)

George Floyd's brother received a call from Trump but said he could not get a word in as Trump did al the talking.


----------



## Robert59 (May 31, 2020)

I'm glad to be living in this small city of 40,000 people instead of living in my hometown near Detroit Michigan. This place is mainly a retirement resort.


----------



## Becky1951 (May 31, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> I'm glad to be living in this small city of 40,000 people instead of living in my hometown near Detroit Michigan. This place is mainly a retirement resort.


My towns population is 3,337. I live about 15 miles out of town, in the middle of no where. 
I lived near Compton CA during the Watts riot in 1965. I was just 14. I will never forget the destruction and hate.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

This is bringing back a lot of memories of the 60's.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 31, 2020)

AnnieA said:


> Reading horror stories about Texas cops makes me hesitant to even drive through.  Not only the "killed by cops" you cite, but also the asinine 'attack' on the Austin jogger, the  body cavity search of two women who were pulled over for a lane change violation and were subsequently probed on the side of the road because the trooper who pulled them over 'thought' he smelled marijuana.



Then you should definitely not come to Texas. I've lived here 40 years and have always been treated courteously by the police in the rare instances I've been pulled over. There are corrupt police everywhere. EVERYWHERE. And there are excellent law enforcement personnel, too. There's no need to insult an entire state.

My daughter worked for CPS for ten years, and she worked closely with law enforcement, mostly local or county. She had nothing but good things to say about them.


----------



## Sunny (May 31, 2020)

Interesting:  White supremacists have been arrested in Minneapolis. They came there from other states to join the looting and otherwise cause trouble. This was in several different news sources, so I believe it.


----------



## CarolfromTX (May 31, 2020)

I think these rioters are being sponsored and paid in many cases. Many of them are ANTIFA and are being bused in from elsewhere.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Becky1951 said:


> My towns population is 3,337. I live about 15 miles out of town, in the middle of no where.
> I lived near Compton CA during the Watts riot in 1965. I was just 14. I will never forget the destruction and hate.


As did I.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think these rioters are being sponsored and paid in many cases. Many of them are ANTIFA and are being bused in from elsewhere.




*Organized "outsiders"*

U.S. government officials have been warning of the "outsiders" -- groups of organized rioters they say are flooding into major cities not to call for justice but to cause destruction.

But the state and federal officials have offered differing assessments of who the outsiders are.
They've blamed left-wing extremists
 Far-right white nationalists
 Even  involvement of drug cartels..


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> *Organized "outsiders"*
> 
> U.S. government officials have been warning of the "outsiders" -- groups of organized rioters they say are flooding into major cities not to call for justice but to cause destruction.
> 
> ...


Sigh, I would like to see the proof, I’d like to see the buses that bussed thousands of people in, or even hundreds of people in.  Yup, maybe one or two people, or a dozen or so.  But the looters were local.  How do you take stolen goods of that magnitude on a bus?

If you cross state lines with stolen goods, I believe it becomes more serious.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

One of many news sources  ... 
https://theconservativetreehouse.co...s-of-national-mob-violence-looting-and-arson/


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> One of many news sources  ...
> https://theconservativetreehouse.co...s-of-national-mob-violence-looting-and-arson/


If you could give another example, one that doesn't involve a political appointee, that would be great.


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2020)

President Trump is in the process of designating ANTIFA a terrorist organization.  This changes the complexion of the riots completely.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> President Trump is in the process of designating ANTIFA a terrorist organization.  This changes the complexion of the riots completely.


How?  Hmm, never mind don’t/can discuss political stuff.  Never heard of the group, I googled what the group is.  Have no opinion, , mark that down somewhere, me, no opinion, wow.


----------



## JustBonee (May 31, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> If you could give another example, one that doesn't involve a political appointee, that would be great.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifa_(United_States)


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifa_(United_States)


Thanks I already googled the group, which is a political group.  Due to forum rules I have no opinion on this group or anything that will happen in regards to this group.  I want to stay within forum rules.


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2020)

kburra said:


> Well may we say "God Bless America"


 Well I would always say God Bless America... of course... it's such a diverse country , like Europe, ..like several countries (states) under one Umbrella, ...can't tar everywhere with the same brush.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 31, 2020)

Yesterday afternoon,there were about 1500 people walking in a peaceful protest downtown to our City Hall and across the street to Niagara Square
When darkness came,it got ugly.Some protesters start throwing things at  windows at City Hall,they deface a momument at N Square,pulling up all the flowers that had been planted by around the square .At 10pm I heard the helicopters,turned on TV and watched in horror as a van was set on fire outside City Hall.  The cops were taunted by protesters,water bottles& other things were thrown at them,they fired tear gas into the crowd.. The majority of the protesters had gone home,it was others not from here who were causing trouble.Our mayor Bryron Brown,County Exec Mark Polenzarz at a news conference declared at state of emergency,curfew went into effect at 10:30 pm until 7 am this morning
When I went on my mid morning walk around 9:30,I noticed a few businesses did have windows broken,were boarded up. In a press conference this afternoon, the mayor&county exec announced another curfew for tonight starting at 9pm- 6am, 10 people had been arrested
You'd think it would never happened in your hometown,but sadly it has


----------



## JB in SC (May 31, 2020)

Violence adds nothing to any conversation. The participants have not advanced their cause one bit. It never ends well. They destroy their city, businesses leave never to return, sounds all too familiar.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 31, 2020)

Our county executive also declared a state of emergency and 8:00 pm - 7:00 am curfew that will continue until June 5th for all but a few essential workers.

No published complaints about the curfew's violation of our constitutional rights but I'm sure someone is working on a protest as I type this.


----------



## C'est Moi (May 31, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> There is a website which has stats on "killed by cops". And some of the numbers we already sort of know. Which state has the most deaths? How many of you are shocked that it's Texas. The big 3 are Texas, California, and Florida. Ca. has L.A., and NY has NYC, but NY has a fraction of the deaths than Ca. And why do the states, which surround Texas, have  low numbers? There is something in the culture of the states, which accounts for their death totals. I don't know what those factors are.
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/graphics/2019/national/police-shootings-2019/



Those are the three MOST POPULATED states; higher population = higher crime numbers.   And CA is #1, not Texas.



2020 Population:


----------



## Lewkat (May 31, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antifa_(United_States)


I can, but it is historical and too lengthy for here.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

Why does all of this call up memories of Richard Nixon, LBJ, the Viet Nam war protesters, the civil rights movement of the 60's, epithets such as "dirty pinko commies," etc.?

The French were right:  The more things change, the more they remain the same.


----------



## Barneyhill (Jun 1, 2020)

Don M. said:


> As could be almost expected, Minneapolis is experiencing riots and looting in the aftermath of this police related death a couple of days ago.  It's bad enough that the police have to be involved in such an incident, but the Idiot people who engage in this criminal activity as their warped idea of "protest", will only make things much worse for the residents of that area.
> This is quite the same as what happened in Ferguson, MO., a few years ago, when a similar situation led to days of rioting, burning and looting.  We were in St. Louis, a couple of years ago, and on a whim, drove through Ferguson.  There was still visible damage of empty damaged buildings, and a drastic absence of any commercial consumer stores.  The ultimate damage of this kind of stupidity falls on the shoulders of the decent people in such a region....as they no longer have stores, etc., nearby, and their lifestyles have suffered as a result.
> Protest might be justified in such an incident, but when it deteriorates into this kind of chaos, it's pretty hard to have much sympathy for those who participate, IMO.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/protests-looting-erupt-again-minneapolis-203508355.html


I live in Gary In we have no downtown area downtown small businesses disappeared from here in the 1970's. So if people angry wanted to loot and burn they couldn't do it here. Last night someone posted on facebook well if angry people wanted to burn something here maybe they could go inside a near empty shopping center on the east side of the city and loot the one remaining business a "Polish Hot Dog"  stand and loot it they would have free hot dogs and polish dogs. 
And for drinks run next door and loot out a McDonald's for further refreshments.

Just a bit of truthful humor for all of you during these dark american days


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 1, 2020)

Yes,  2020 is turning into  1969 all over again   ....   rioting in the streets,   and men off to outer space.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

Barneyhill said:


> I live in Gary In we have no downtown area downtown small businesses disappeared from here in the 1970's. So if people angry wanted to loot and burn they couldn't do it here. Last night someone posted on facebook well if angry people wanted to burn something here maybe they could go inside a near empty shopping center on the east side of the city and loot the one remaining business a "Polish Hot Dog"  stand and loot it they would have free hot dogs and polish dogs.


 Wow! you have a stand that polishes hot dogs ?... well,  they do say America has everything


----------



## StarSong (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)

Bringing in outsiders to march and instigate riots is nothing new. Thousands were bussed in from all over during the sixties.

The present professional instigators come with professional equipment; gas masks, protective vests, backpacks for looted goods, bring no id.

The looters are scum imo. They don't care about Mr. Floyd, just want a case of booze, some video game systems, TVs, whatever. What they didn't want, they threw all over or stomped on those items.

I saw a bunch around a fire, maybe it was in DC not sure. They flung 2 rather large tree limbs on the fire and they all cheered and jumped around like a bunch of gibbering idiots!

These people are criminals.

Sickening.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> Bringing in outsiders to march and instigate riots is nothing new. Thousands were bussed in from all over during the sixties.
> 
> The present professional instigators come with professional equipment; gas masks, protective vests, backpacks for looted goods, bring no id.
> 
> ...


absolutely agree.  whether it's in the USA , UK  or anywhere, when it comes to looters   it seems a pair of the latest brand trainers and a 65 inch tv will heal all their hurt feelings..


----------



## Judycat (Jun 1, 2020)

Police are abusive bastards. F*** the police!!!! 
The police are just standing there!!! Why don't the police do anything!!!????
The police are hurting people!!! 
This is all I see.


----------



## 911 (Jun 1, 2020)

*Rose*, you are quite correct, however, while there are probably several professional instigators (ANTIFA for one) at each protest, which their goal is to turn it into a riot, the mostly young and foolish people have no problem with jumping on that train. What nobody is getting or understanding is that we all lose, including the rioters.

Who do they think is going to pay for replacing the cars that have been burned? Who do they think is going to pay for repairing or replacing the buildings, if they even decide to replace the buildings? Who do they think is going to pay for all of the cleanup? Who do they think is going to pay for all of the stolen merchandise? Who do they think is going to pay for repairing the destruction to the many monuments? Who do they think is going to pay for the overtime of the police and the payments of the National Guard?

Every single person is going to pay somehow. Taxes will need to be raised, insurance rates will also need to be raised, lawsuits will have to be paid, not only to the George Floyd Family, but hundreds of other lawsuits or it may even be thousands of other lawsuits.

Since the Governors and Mayors disallowed their police forces from doing their job, I expect many, many lawsuits to be filed. Each Governor, Mayor and policeman took an oath when they were either elected or hired, which some police forces call the "Oath Of Honor" to protect and serve. Not allowing these brave policemen and women to fulfill their duties to the public has only put these cities in a worse light.

Their theory was that if they allowed the looters (thieves and arsonists) to go about their business of stealing and burning, they would get tired and leave. Boy, were they ever wrong as I am sure they were forewarned by people in real law enforcement and higher up agencies that they were making a huge mistake by not immediately putting a stop to it.

I have read that the daughter of New York's Mayor was arrested for unlawful assembly, which charges will most likely be dropped due to her being privileged. This is how the political circle works. Kids with parents that are politically connected usually get a pass on their behavior.

Nobody wins here and George Floyd's legacy is tied to the millions of dollars of destruction through no fault of his own. I read a nice story about Mr. Floyd and if it is true, I know that he is not happy with the way things turned out. He never would have wanted it this way. I heard Dr. King's niece, Dr. Alveda King, speak yesterday and she stood firm that these rioters need to stop and go home.

I understand that probably no one cares, but the man (Derek Chauvin) that killed Mr. Floyd is now in the same boat as Timothy McVeigh was. There is nowhere on this planet that he will be able to go to get a fair trial and even though third degree murder in Minnesota carries a 20 year sentence, I think either additional charges will be added or the DOJ will add charges, so that when he is done in state prison, he will be transferred to Federal prison and that's the last we will ever hear or see anything of Mr. Chauvin. I doubt if he will get protective custody in Federal prison, but it's possible. If he doesn't, well...........

Here are a few pictures of monuments that have been sprayed with Graffiti.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

> Wow! you have a stand that polishes hot dogs ?... well,  they do say America has everything



Now, Holly, only a barbarian would dream of eating an unpolished hot dog.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2020)

@911, That graffiti is disgusting!

Let's wait and see what happens with the mayor's daughter... I don't know what the penalty is. Maybe a fine. Maybe they'll drop everyone's charges for that particular offense.

Nobody did seem to care about ramifications as you've noticed. Looters are stupid by nature, imo.



911 said:


> George Floyd's legacy is tied to the millions of dollars of destruction through no fault of his own.


Yes, thanks to the rioters and looters.



911 said:


> Not allowing these brave policemen and women to fulfill their duties to the public has only put these cities in a worse light.



So true. Not to mention the building resentment many of us are feeling toward the criminals. They may have shot themselves in the foot.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 1, 2020)

@911 

There will be a tipping point, and I don’t imagine it will turn out well for looters or anarchists. Average people are getting tired of the destruction and will demand order.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> @911
> 
> There will be a tipping point, and I don’t imagine it will turn out well for looters or anarchists. Average people are getting tired of the destruction and will demand order.


I think so too... up till now people have begrudgingly tolerated it, but in the last few months people have lost their livelihoods, barely hung onto their homes, and vehicles and now some POS comes and destroys the little they have left.. I think  ordinary lawabiding people will  no longer lie down and play dead...(unintended pun)


----------



## Sunny (Jun 1, 2020)

There are demonstrations going on all over the U.S. and more planned for this evening. Not just in the big cities; lots of rural areas and small towns are having them.  They have scheduled one where I live for tomorrow at 5 PM.  I have mixed feelings; I'm glad to see a public demonstration of disgust, but am not sure what they are demonstrating _for.  _


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There are demonstrations going on all over the U.S. and more planned for this evening. Not just in the big cities; lots of rural areas and small towns are having them.  They have scheduled one where I live for tomorrow at 5 PM.  I have mixed feelings; I'm glad to see a public demonstration of disgust,* but am not sure what they are demonstrating *_*for.  *_


 Same here !! ...and there's demonstrations in 4 major cities in the UK.. there's nothing more to be gained from this. The murderer has been fired from his job and arrested...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There are demonstrations going on all over the U.S. and more planned for this evening. Not just in the big cities; lots of rural areas and small towns are having them.  They have scheduled one where I live for tomorrow at 5 PM. * I have mixed feelings; I'm glad to see a public demonstration of disgust, but am not sure what they are demonstrating *_*for.  *_



That was a point that the governor of New York attempted to make today in his daily briefing.

_"It's not enough to come out and say 'I'm angry, I'm frustrated,'" Cuomo said. "The protesters are making a point. But you have to add the positive reform agenda." _


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2020)

OMGosh, everyone just stay safe, stay out of what is coming, stay home.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 1, 2020)

It's quite obvious that the situation existing in most cities has deteriorated into what can only be described as Domestic Terrorism.  The police are being hampered by "political correctness", and the thugs and criminals are having a field day. 

People can protest and march all they want....if they think that will actually accomplish something....but when the burning and looting starts, The police and national guard, etc., should be given the authority to stop these fools quickly.  

The damage being done to society by these actions will be felt for years....especially in the affected neighborhoods.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2020)

Don M. said:


> It's quite obvious that the situation existing in most cities has deteriorated into what can only be described as Domestic Terrorism.  The police are being hampered by "political correctness", and the thugs and criminals are having a field day.
> 
> People can protest and march all they want....if they think that will actually accomplish something....but when the burning and looting starts, The police and national guard, etc., should be given the authority to stop these fools quickly.
> 
> The damage being done to society by these actions will be felt for years....especially in the affected neighborhoods.


Actually, it will be felt for decades.  Lots of us still remember Watts.  WOW, we agree, who saw that coming?


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 2, 2020)

Sunny said:


> There are demonstrations going on all over the U.S. and more planned for this evening. Not just in the big cities; lots of rural areas and small towns are having them.  They have scheduled one where I live for tomorrow at 5 PM.  I have mixed feelings; I'm glad to see a public demonstration of disgust, but am not sure what they are demonstrating _for.  _



I believe that what the real protestors are demonstrating for is change in the way minorities are treated by police and other authorities, and for the rooting out of systemic racism which they say pervades those institutions.

The looters and professional rioters are just out for what they can get and to create violence and chaos


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 2, 2020)

This was scary. * I watched it live. * A trucker drove onto a highway in Minneapolis where a crowd had gathered. They attacked the driver and for awhile there I thought they were going to kill him. I don't think he was trying to hit any of the protestors. In reading further on this, he was there unintentionally and never expected to run into a crowd on the highway which is illegal.

_Commissioner John Harrington of the Minnesota Department of Public Safety said the tanker appeared to have been on the highway before it was closed. Mr. Harrington did not immediately identify the driver and said he did not know his motive. He called it “one of the most dangerous things I’ve ever seen._”

The protest had been peaceful and well-organized. The Department of Public Safety had tweeted updates about the group’s location and said its officers were working to keep the demonstrators safe.


“I don’t know the motives of the driver at this time,” Mr. Walz said. “But at this point in time, to not have tragedy and many deaths is simply an amazing thing.”

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/31/us/semi-truck-george-floyd-protesters.html


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 2, 2020)

The President is on the verge of invoking the Insurrection Act.  If that happens, this will end it the very worst way possible.  I don't know if the rioters know what that means, but they'd better get hip to it quickly.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> This was scary. * I watched it live. * A trucker drove onto a highway in Minneapolis where a crowd had gathered. They attacked the driver and for awhile there I thought they were going to kill him. I don't think he was trying to hit any of the protestors. In reading further on this, he was there unintentionally and never expected to run into a crowd on the highway which is illegal.
> 
> _Commissioner John Harrington of the Minnesota Department of Public Safety said the tanker appeared to have been on the highway before it was closed. Mr. Harrington did not immediately identify the driver and said he did not know his motive. He called it “one of the most dangerous things I’ve ever seen._”
> 
> ...


The Commissioner must have missed the film clip of the police SUV that drove into protestors a day earlier by accident.  I think the officer, trying to escape the protestors, and put the car in drive instead of reverse.  He stopped right away and as far as I know no one was hurt.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> The Commissioner must have missed the film clip of the police SUV that drove into protestors a day earlier by accident.  I think the officer, trying to escape the protestors, and put the car in drive instead of reverse.  He stopped right away and as far as I know no one was hurt.


I saw both the truck....and the SUV ..I was actually terrified for the driver of the truck, I thought they were going to kill him when they dragged him out of the cab. They did beat him up but thank god he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I saw both the truck....and the SUV ..I was actually terrified for the driver of the truck, I thought they were going to kill him when they dragged him out of the cab. They did beat him up but thank god he wasn't seriously injured.


Reminded me of the incident in Watts-Rodney King-wrong place, wrong time.  (I think I have the name rIght.)


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 2, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> I saw both the truck....and the SUV ..I was actually terrified for the driver of the truck, I thought they were going to kill him when they dragged him out of the cab. They did beat him up but thank god he wasn't seriously injured.


During the Rodney King riots in L.A. some years ago, a truck driver was stopped and pulled from his truck by these savages and beaten to the point where he could not see.  A married couple watching this were appalled, got him back into the truck and somehow were able to get him driving blind, giving him directions to the nearest hospital.  During an interview later on, he was eternally grateful to this couple who literally saved his life.  So, not all are bad.  The couple stated emphatically that they could not stand by an allow this barbarism continue and give their race a bad name.  We are all humans under different colored skins.  That is all.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 2, 2020)

We don't always enact legislation, or change things because it's the right thing to do. It may take other methods. Since the protests, how many police departments are telling their crews that it's okay to kneel on suspects' throats?


----------



## Liberty (Jun 2, 2020)

Lewkat said:


> During the Rodney King riots in L.A. some years ago, a truck driver was stopped and pulled from his truck by these savages and beaten to the point where he could not see.  A married couple watching this were appalled, got him back into the truck and somehow were able to get him driving blind, giving him directions to the nearest hospital.  During an interview later on, he was eternally grateful to this couple who literally saved his life.  So, not all are bad.  The couple stated emphatically that they could not stand by an allow this barbarism continue and give their race a bad name.  We are all humans under different colored skins.  That is all.


I was escorted to work every day in the later 60's when they had the "race" riots in Cleveland.  It makes me wonder now, watching this unfold, how much things have not changed.  Back then they did have Martin Luther King that came and  told them "not to set their race back 200 years" and to "go home (after calling a cop if they saw B & E or looting".  Sigh.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 2, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We don't always enact legislation, or change things because it's the right thing to do. It may take other methods. Since the protests, how many police departments are telling their crews that it's okay to kneel on suspects' throats?



It wasn’t okay to begin with, methods like that are not taught at The Federal Law Enforcement Training Center, matter of fact it’s specifically taught not to put any body weight on the upper back or neck when a suspect is in a face down position.

A lack of discipline that comes from the chief on down the command and poor training, make’s a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 3, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> We don't always enact legislation, or change things because it's the right thing to do. It may take other methods. Since the protests, how many police departments are telling their crews that it's okay to kneel on suspects' throats?



According to what I've read, Minneapolis is one of the very few who do.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 4, 2020)

It has been brought up several times that some are instigating the rioting and looting. Black people are being blamed for it and it's not always Black people who are doing it. I just saw a live FB video of a Black woman pleading with two white women who were spray painting BLM (Black Lives Matter) on buildings. She told them to stop because she knew Blacks would be blamed for it. It is not an isolated case. Here's a video about bricks being delivered in masse...by whom? For what purpose? To incite riots and looting. As is stated in the video, rioting and looting hurts, not helps our cause.




*I don't condone looting or non peaceful protests. *But some of the protesters have been inflamed more so because they are being targeted by police who inflict harm, even while they protesting peacefully!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> It has been brought up several times that some are instigating the rioting and looting. Black people are being blamed for it and it's not always Black people who are doing it. I just saw a live FB video of a Black woman pleading with two white women who were spray painting BLM (Black Lives Matter) on buildings. She told the to stop because she knew Blacks would be blamed for it. It is not an isolated case. Here's a video about bricks being delivered in masse...by whom? For what purpose? To incite riots and looting. As is stated in the video, rioting and looting hurts, not helps our cause.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all have TVs, we all see PEOPLE looting.  Those PEOPLE are all different colors and races.  I mean no disrespect to you, but the post you just made is an example of the problem.  This is why there will never be true harmony between colors and races.

As long as PEOPLE define themselves by their color, or define others by color, there will be no peace.  Both blacks and whites do this, as do other races.  However, when a white man has been killed by the POLICE, I have never seen white people use that as an excuse to riot and loot.

Actually, I don’t even remember seeing any significant protest over police killing a white man, certainly not country wide protest, but I could be wrong.  PEOPLE, of all colors and races, are sometimes killed by the police.  

PEOPLE riot, I haven’t heard anyone say the riots were specifically caused by black people.  I have seen organizations, white organizers, blamed.

We are either part of the problem or part of the solution.  We each choose what role we play.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> We all have TVs, we all see PEOPLE looting.  Those PEOPLE are all different colors and races.  I mean no disrespect to you, but the post you just made is an example of the problem.  This is why there will never be true harmony between colors and races.
> 
> As long as PEOPLE define themselves by their color, or define others by color, there will be no peace.  Both blacks and whites do this, as do other races.  However, when a white man has been killed by the POLICE, I have never seen white people use that as an excuse to riot and loot.
> 
> ...


Ya know...this is the second time you've come at me with some BS (last time, different subject matter).  I've always been empathetic toward you in regard to your posts...so I don't know what your problem is but you've got it a*s backwards. I did not say that only White people were looting. I did not say Black people are not looting. I simply posted about what's being said about instigators and who they might be.  It is what it is and neither you or I can change that. Truth be told, very rarely is a White person who is unarmed killed in this country. *I *can't tell the masses when and when not to protest. If you've read my other posts, you would know where I stand about rioting, looting and peace and harmony between the races. If you can't reply intelligently to me, don't do it at all. Thank you!


----------



## doat (Jun 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Actually, it will be felt for decades.  Lots of us still remember Watts.  WOW, we agree, who saw that coming?


 *“You never want a serious crisis to go to waste...*.” Remember that?


----------



## Don M. (Jun 4, 2020)

I strongly suspect that all this rioting and looting is related to the disruption in our society due to the extreme measures being taken to control this CoronaVirus.  Millions of people are out of work, and millions are having to stay home with little or nothing to occupy their time and minds.  Large numbers of young people have seen their schools closed, and had to try to continue their education remotely.  The "frustration" in our society has reached levels not seen since the Great Depression.  

Then, along comes this incident where the police Obviously overreacted, and the media has given it massive coverage.  Bingo!  This sparks an explosion of concern across society, and supplies a reason to "do something".  What starts out as a peaceful display of concern is quickly eroded by the radical and criminal elements, and now the entire nation is thrown into upheaval.  

Governments...both National and Local...were caught off guard, and various combinations of both Overreaction....And Lack of action, have only exasperated the situation.  Damage to both lives and property have far exceeded anything we've seen in recent years.

Between this virus....with no end in sight....and these senseless acts of violence, spurred by stupidity on the part of a bad cop, the year 2020 is going to go down as one of the most disruptive, and divisive in the nations history.  Ultimately, the longer these acts of protest continue, the more they will contribute to Racial Disparity....Confrontation only hardens attitudes.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 4, 2020)

From the Washington Post, 

995 were killed by police in 2018

403 were white, 210 were black, 148 were Hispanic, 38 were classified as other, and 199 were classified as unknown.

Out of that 995, 47 were unarmed — 23 were white, 17 were black, 5 were Hispanic, and 2 were unknown. 

About 10,000,000 people are arrested each year, amazing there are not more killed. 

What has always been disconcerting to any person is the amount of civilian on civilian homicides in some of these cities.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2020)

> What has always been disconcerting to any person is the amount of civilian on civilian homicides in some of these cities.



What is disconcerting to this non citizen is the sheer number of firearms floating around. I know that not every homicide is a shooting but do you really need that many guns?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> From the Washington Post,
> 
> 995 were killed by police in 2018
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Ya know...this is the second time you've come at me with some BS (last time, different subject matter).  I've always been empathetic toward you in regard to your posts...so I don't know what your problem is but you've got it a*s backwards. I did not say that only White people were looting. I did not say Black people are not looting. I simply posted about what's being said about instigators and who they might be.  It is what it is and neither you or I can change that. Truth be told, very rarely is a White person who is unarmed killed in this country. *I *can't tell the masses when and when not to protest. If you've read my other posts, you would know where I stand about rioting, looting and peace and harmony between the races. If you can't reply intelligently to me, don't do it at all. Thank you!


It always amazes and surprises me when some individuals on the forum respond with “you are coming after me”; when I or someone else responds and disagrees with what they write.  I even wrote that I meant “NO DISRESPECT TO YOU” in regards my answer.

You posted in regards to what was being said, yes, and I posted a response, to what was being said.  Since you didn‘t say it, what I posted wasn’t about you.  Why would you think it was?However, @OneEyedDiva, you came after me swearing and claiming I cannot write intelligently.  

Yes, I can.

If you don’t want to read what I write, please use the ignore button.  Or read the post of @JB in SC.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 4, 2020)

Warrigal said:


> What is disconcerting to this non citizen is the sheer number of firearms floating around. I know that not every homicide is a shooting but do you really need that many guns?



Not me personally.

I have no fear of them. Some live in constant fear of everything bad, I don't.

The chances are almost zero.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> Not me personally.
> 
> I have no fear of them. Some live in constant fear of everything bad, I don't.
> 
> The chances are almost zero.


Well, I would be afraid to own a gun cause I might shoot some stupid person.  But I am not afraid of guns, or people who own guns, or if I might get shot.  I just never want to hurt another human being, ever.

Seriously, when I yell at my husband and become the wicked witch, I always start with “don’t take this personally but you are such a ”.  Cause I do have a temper, yes indeed, but I don’t want to hurt his feelings.


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 4, 2020)

@Aneeda72

Some don't feel comfortable with firearms, and no person should own one for self defense without having serious training, knowledge of self defense laws in their state, and some basic knowledge of tactics (when to stand and when to retreat).


----------



## MsFox (Jun 4, 2020)

I think it has become clear today that the riots were organized through social media.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 4, 2020)

So sad to see what is happening in your country. Capitalism does not promote equality. I do not consider myself a Marxist or socialist  but when you have systems where people profit from those who use their  labour to make the goods that others profit from I just wonder whether a different approach is needed. 

If for example those looters worked in a factory/shop which was owned by them and they shared the profit how would they feel if it was looted?I also feel there is a psychological element to this and that is those looters would be devastated if their things were taken. Peaceful protest YES but looting does nothing to show respect for the person who lost his life. I wonder what George Floyd would say if he saw what was happening - bless him.


----------



## Treacle (Jun 4, 2020)

Having written the above I hope this isn't regarded as political. As I'm new to this apologies if it seems that way. Still learning about the forum


----------



## JB in SC (Jun 4, 2020)

Treacle said:


> Having written the above I hope this isn't regarded as political. As I'm new to this apologies if it seems that way. Still learning about the forum



No apologies necessary, you post from a different perspective. There is tremendous opportunity in the US, we probably have more small business owners now than any point in the last hundred years. That does not flourish under socialism or marxism.

My late dad told me fifty years ago that working for someone else will never make you rich. I heeded his advice a little late, thankfully not too late.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 4, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> Not me personally.
> 
> I have no fear of them. Some live in constant fear of everything bad, I don't.
> 
> The chances are almost zero.


I think it worries the police.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 4, 2020)

JB in SC said:


> From the Washington Post,
> 
> 995 were killed by police in 2018
> 
> ...


Interesting figures. It would be more valuable if the various numbers were related to the different percentages of the population.  It would make for a better comparison but thanks for the figures.


----------



## Sunny (Jun 4, 2020)

Today's Washington Post had an article about the war on journalists apparently being waged by police forces. Journalists just doing their job have been repeatedly assaulted, threatened, sprayed, etc. all over the country. This is really alarming; we have to have a free press, or we really do turn into a banana republic.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 4, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> It always amazes and surprises me when some individuals on the forum respond with “you are coming after me”; when I or someone else responds and disagrees with what they write.  I even wrote that I meant “NO DISRESPECT TO YOU” in regards my answer.
> 
> You posted in regards to what was being said, yes, and I posted a response, to what was being said.  Since you didn‘t say it, what I posted wasn’t about you.  Why would you think it was?However, @OneEyedDiva, you came after me swearing and claiming I cannot write intelligently.
> 
> ...


This is what you wrote to me..."I mean no disrespect to you, *but the post you just made is an example of the problem*. This is why there will never be true harmony between colors and races." The part I bolded is what made it personal Aneeda. As was discussed in another thread, sometimes written comments don't come across as they were truly intended. I would not have taken it personally if it was worded something like "the incident you posted about is an example of the problem". Just sayin....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 4, 2020)

OneEyedDiva said:


> This is what you wrote to me..."I mean no disrespect to you, *but the post you just made is an example of the problem*. This is why there will never be true harmony between colors and races." The part I bolded is what made it personal Aneeda. As was discussed in another thread, sometimes written comments don't come across as they were truly intended. I would not have taken it personally if it was worded something like "the incident you posted about is an example of the problem". Just sayin....


I apologize I will try to be clearer in the future as to what I mean.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 9, 2020)

Don M. said:


> As could be almost expected, Minneapolis is experiencing riots and looting in the aftermath of this police related death a couple of days ago.  It's bad enough that the police have to be involved in such an incident, but the Idiot people who engage in this criminal activity as their warped idea of "protest", will only make things much worse for the residents of that area.
> This is quite the same as what happened in Ferguson, MO., a few years ago, when a similar situation led to days of rioting, burning and looting.  We were in St. Louis, a couple of years ago, and on a whim, drove through Ferguson.  There was still visible damage of empty damaged buildings, and a drastic absence of any commercial consumer stores.  The ultimate damage of this kind of stupidity falls on the shoulders of the decent people in such a region....as they no longer have stores, etc., nearby, and their lifestyles have suffered as a result.
> Protest might be justified in such an incident, but when it deteriorates into this kind of chaos, it's pretty hard to have much sympathy for those who participate, IMO.
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/protests-looting-erupt-again-minneapolis-203508355.html


One thing I noticed when these incidents started, and has continued:  locally, "peaceful" protests, rallies, etc., have been exactly that.  And not only have they included members of law enforcement, politicians, etc., but a few days ago one was even organized by a nearby city's Chief of Police.  

The rioters, looters, etc. are much different.  I'd bet many of them don't even know who Mr. Floyd was.  One of the first examples that made the local news was when they converged on the police station.  With only a couple of exceptions, nearly all the individuals were white.  Most were young.  And some were holding large signs bearing the 'anarchy' symbol.  

Borrowing an expression from the older generation, some individuals have 'a chip on their shoulders and an axe to grind,' and it has nothing to do with racial injustice or some creeps killing an innocent person.


----------

